
Paul Graham on Graphic Objects - jkush
http://www.ddj.com/199204122
======
pg
How weird. I didn't recognize this, but it sounded like me. Did I write
something for Dr. Dobbs and then forget about it? Then I noticed the date.
This is from 1988.

Uh oh, just noticed they didn't preserve indentation in the code. That makes
it effectively unreadable.

~~~
BrandonM
So basically, someone who knows very little about Lisp just slapped your code
on their website?

I also noticed that the date now reads "May 10, 2007," which looks to me like
sometime in the future :/.

~~~
jkush
No - DDJ reprinted an article they originally published in 1988. The article
was written by Paul Graham. The digital version lost the code indentation
which makes it a lot less readable.

~~~
BrandonM
Ahh, that's more forgivable then. I'm still not sure what's up with that date,
though.

~~~
ced
Read the italized subtext below the title.

I also got caught by the May 2007 date at first. It might be intentionally
misleading.

~~~
BrandonM
Right, I saw that, but I read the article (thanks to jkush's submission) on
the 8th, and the article's date is May 10. Anyways, it's not important, just a
pointless observation.

~~~
brlewis
I would guess it's the date that will be printed on newsstand issues. I
noticed some time ago that a lot of magazines post-date themselves, presumably
because people are less likely to buy a magazine that's dated a week ago.

